# Great Seminar in Indiana



## Samurai (Apr 28, 2003)

Mike Casto (pesilat on this board) gave a nice 3 hour workshop in Muncie, Indiana this weekend.

Mike covered points from Escikido (Cacoy Canete's blend of Escrima and some of the Aiki arts), Knife Fighting from Sikal, and Empty Hand work from Sikal and Shen Chuen.

The turn out was great and the information presented was top-notch.  If you are looking for an instructor for a seminar or workshop, I highly recommend Mike Casto.  

Thanks
Jeremy Bays

www.Geocities.com/IndianaMartialArts


----------



## pesilat (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Mike Casto (pesilat on this board) gave a nice 3 hour workshop in Muncie, Indiana this weekend.
> 
> Mike covered points from Escikido (Cacoy Canete's blend of Escrima and some of the Aiki arts), Knife Fighting from Sikal, and Empty Hand work from Sikal and Shen Chuen.
> ...



Thanks for the plug, Jeremy 

Actually, though, it's "Eskrido" not "Escikido" 

Yes, it was a good time and we had a lot of fun. The hosts are hoping to bring me in once or twice a year.

If anyone is interested in bringing me in, check the "Seminars" section of my website at http://www.impactacademy.com

Mike


----------



## Samurai (Apr 28, 2003)

> Actually, though, it's "Eskrido" not "Escikido"



Sorry about the spelling error.  It took me several trys to spell my own name right  

A few "highlights" of the BASIC INTRODUCTION SEMINAR.....

Stick Fighting.

Mike walked the group through the basic 12 striking angles of his martial art (Eskrido).  We were then given an introduction to using these angles against someone attacking in an overhead swinging manner. (sort of like a club).  Each hit was to be light, relaxed and direct.  Mike stated the object was not to "lay out" the attacker with each hit, but instead to divert their attention away from a possible lock, throw, disarm, or final finishing move.

The next section was very basic knife work.  We were shown some strikes, returns, and disarms using a knife.  Mike noted that the disarm was "icing on the cake and not the cake itself".  We were told not to go looking for disarms but to learn to see them if they present themselves.  Much of the work emphasised relaxed returning motions (the attacker stabs themself with their own blade).  Nice section of the workshop.

The final section was Empty Hand techniques.  This section demostrated what was called Balance Disruptions.  This basic session showed varous ways to steal the balance of the attacker.  The balance could be broken for a throw, lock, strike, take down, weapons work, or any other of a number of reasons.

Once again, I recommend hosting Mike Casto for your next stick, knife, or empty hand seminar.  OHH one more thing....be sure to bring him some fudge brownies.  I hear he likes these and maybe if you are choosen to be the "slapmonkey" ( I mean UKE), then he will go easy on you.  

Thanks,
jeremy bays


----------



## pesilat (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice summary, Jeremy 



> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Once again, I recommend hosting Mike Casto for your next stick, knife, or empty hand seminar.  OHH one more thing....be sure to bring him some fudge brownies.  I hear he likes these and maybe if you are choosen to be the "slapmonkey" ( I mean UKE), then he will go easy on you.
> 
> Thanks,
> jeremy bays *



Yeah ... brownies go _great_ with my diet  But I certainly won't complain ... just don't put nuts in them. After a training session, my diet can usually afford a little decadence.

I've also got some good flexible weapons material (i.e.: using my clothing or that of my attacker, or anything else flexible, as a tool for tying, trapping, choking, striking, and balance disruption).

Mike


----------

